# Firefox



## Cthulhu (Nov 13, 2004)

I recently installed Firefox 1.0.  I've been using Mozilla for a while, but decided to give Firefox a whirl.  I like it so far, but have to get used to the settings.  Also can't figure out how to import all my Mozilla profiles.

 Anyone else trying it?

 Cthulhu


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 13, 2004)

Been using it for a bit now.  The 1.0 release seems to be a touch slower than the PR's, but it's still a ton better than IE.  

As far as importing, I'm not sure.  It prompted to import that information when I installed the program.  Might want to check the forums.


----------



## pesilat (Nov 14, 2004)

I've been using it for a week or so and love it. It beats the tar out of IE.

Mike


----------



## PeachMonkey (Nov 14, 2004)

To import your Mozilla profiles, try "File->Import...".


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 15, 2004)

I was using firefox untill SP2 came out then went back to IE, must be outa habbit


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 16, 2004)

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> To import your Mozilla profiles, try "File->Import...".



That must be dependent on the system which it's installed on, and the other applications there.  If I do that on my laptop post-installation, it only shows IE import capability.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2004)

I didn't clarify, but my original problem was importing _multiple_ Mozilla profiles.  When running Firefox for the 1st time, it only gives you the option of importing one.

 What I did was run the profilemanager by adding "-profilemanage" to the shortcut.  I renamed the profile I had already imported because Firefox simply called it 'default'.  I then created a new profile and opened that.  Then I went to File -> Import and imported my other Mozilla profile.  Had to tweak the bookmarks folders a bit, but it worked just fine.

 I'm going to wait until Thunderbird comes out with a 1.0 release before I switch e-mail clients and use Firefox as my default browser.  So far, I've been very happy with it.  The FoxyTunes extenstion is really nice.

 Cthulhu


----------

